# General > AquaTalk >  Where to buy Dolphin Caninster filter?

## psp1000

Where to buy the Dolphin canister filter in Singapore? any LFS to recommend?

----------


## Orion

I am using Dolphin C1600 and C1000 series under Ai..M brand and as a matter of fact they cost less, about $80 and $70 respectively.

Previously I used Rena canister filter but due to wear and tear I replaced them with Dolphin models. (being much much cheaper)

However I noticed that my electricity bill increases after the replacement. All things being equal, I suspect the motor used maybe less efficient type that consumes more ampere. Maybe not so worhwhile in long term.

----------


## antitrust

> Where to buy the Dolphin canister filter in Singapore? any LFS to recommend?


both polyart and c328 stocks them.  :Wink:  best to make a call to check on stocks. was hoping to carry a c-700 home last weekend but was not available. 

going back on friday or saturday to get it. gives me more excuse to go there jalan jalan  :Very Happy:

----------


## psp1000

Orion  
Veteran

So which one is more better if compare to Dolphin canister filter for 4ft tank? and the price and reliable of the filter? like won't get leaking problem so easy .





antitrust  
Veteran

by the way where is polyart ? c328 is too far for me, i am staying in the north east of Singapore..haiz.. Do u know what is the website for Dolphin ???

----------


## psp1000

Just call Polyart, the Dolphin C-1000 is out of stock, dunno when will be the stock coming in when ask. So any other shop that sell? how about Rena Canister Filter XP4 or Xp3? how much it cost and where got sell?

----------


## antitrust

> Orion  
> Veteran
> 
> So which one is more better if compare to Dolphin canister filter for 4ft tank? and the price and reliable of the filter? like won't get leaking problem so easy .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've had no luck in finding Dolphin's website. but if you're looking for specs and stuff, this should suffice.. 

http://www.kwzone.com/products/links...r%20filter.htm

btw polyart is a few shops down C328.

----------


## psp1000

Well had call polyart , they are out of stock for Dolphin C1000 filter, so any other shop to intro? So how *you* think of Dolphine filter? good? will leak not?

----------


## Orion

> Well had call polyart , they are out of stock for Dolphin C1000 filter, so any other shop to intro? So how u think of Dolphine filter? good? will leak not?


Yishun Blk 618 or 620 cannot remember. You can check LFS section in the forum.

They are very reliable and quiet.  :Well done:  :Well done: 

Check out the motors that run the impeller and perhaps then decide for yourself.

----------


## psp1000

Orion : errr....what *you* mean by Check out the motors that run the impeller and perhaps then decide for yourself????

----------


## Salphur

Hi psp1000,
since you stay in the NE area, you might want to consider popping by at Neo Kim Suay Aquarium at Kovan area. I do see they have the Dolphin cannisters.

Cheers!

----------


## bossteck

> Orion : errr....what u mean by Check out the motors that run the impeller and perhaps then decide for yourself????


I think he is suggesting you take a closer look at the power rating of the filters. 

Dolphin canisters do consume more electricity compared to some of the more established brands with similar flowrate. So if you're thinking long run, it may be better to get one that consumes less electricity. 

The power rating (how many watts) would give you a good idea.

----------


## Orion

[QUOTE=bossteck;368966]I think he is suggesting you take a closer look at the *power rating* of the filters. QUOTE]


You got me. :Roll Eyes:

----------


## psp1000

So is this Dolphine canister filter quiet or noisy type? is this Dolphine good and make water clean ? errr....how long waste one time huh?

----------


## klyve

Hi im using Dolphin C1000 flow rate is 1000L/H for 5 to 6 years liao...brought at y618 brought for around 70+ nosie wise its consider quiet..using for freshwater and now just convert it for marine..and the best part is last week i only change the seal cause getting noisy and for only around 70 bucks i use up to around 6 years and still counting so its very very worth it. :Grin: i used to use Eheim before this but found the clip easy to spolit and use for less than 1 year and it ent dead.. :Flame:

----------


## bossteck

My experience with dolphin is some what mixed. 

I have a C-1000 that started leaking after about 2 years. But on the other hand, I have a C-700 which I bought before the C-1000 that is still working fine for me, after 5 years. Some of the rubber parts had hardened over the years, but are still generally ok. 

Both filters were not noisy at all. But, I was advised against getting the C-1300 by the LFS owner because of noise problem.

----------


## psp1000

Thank all bros here for the good advice,finally decide to get Dolphin C-1000 for my 4ft discus tank. Brought from Neo Kim Suay Aquarium at Kovan area for S$95/- today, don't know it consider cheap or expensive, but no choice that the nearest to my place. 

Yeah,it good , no noise at all... very good and hope it last for years like all bros here who have used them before. 

My friends is using C-1300 but I found it very noisy that why kinda worry that C-1000 also will be noisy, but good that it don't even have any noise at all. It so quiet.

Attached a photo of all the parts that come along with my new Dolphin Canister Filter C-1000.

----------


## klyve

Bro enjoy *your* canister..... :Smile:

----------


## NOVA

Bumping and old thread I know..
But I think here I may find my answer.
What would be the correct way to arrange the media baskets from top to bottom? I have the C-1300 - 4 Baskets
I don't know this and i think it may affect of filtration.


Thanks.

----------


## NTYL

> Bumping and old thread I know..
> But I think here I may find my answer.
> What would be the correct way to arrange the media baskets from top to bottom? I have the C-1300 - 4 Baskets
> I don't know this and i think it may affect of filtration.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Hi bro nova,
Like you I also dump into this old thread. And would like to know from you is the c1600 noisy?? Any comments on this model because I'm deciding whether to get the c1000 instead....

----------


## NOVA

Hi man,
I got the C-1300, not the 1600 or 1000..
So I can only comment on the 1300.
I think it has never been really quite. But as I tried arranging to media inside it differently it made more/less noise.
I think the amount of media obviously makes a difference as well.
Bottom line, noise-wise, it does make some noise but it's also tolerable if you keep it inside a closed aquarium stand.

Hope this helps you in any matter.
You could ask more specific questions.

Have a good weekend.

----------

